# Cold Compression, Game Ready, Vascutherms, etc...



## cwedding (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the proper way to code these type of units? There are no HCPCS comprehensive codes for cold compression. E0650 and E0651 are good for compression, but do they cover the cold aspect? NCCI states that you should not code using the closest code, the code must accuratlely describe the equipment/service provided. Otherwise, you are supposed to use a misc code. I see where Medicare has coded the Vascutherm as E1399, E0676, and E0675. Should these be coded E1399? My coding is primarily for workers compensation. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## efilandalex (Oct 6, 2010)

I am wondering if there was ever a response to this post.  I am just starting a new job where this is our primary rental.  It is a new company and I am struggling to come up with the correct code.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cwedding (Nov 18, 2010)

No. My guess is that this is a source of confusion for most. In my opinion, it would be best to code this type of equipment as a misc code (i.e. E1399) and then just provide an accurate description of the equipment versus reporting a code that does not accurately describe the service being provided.


----------

